# EU insurance for UK car - who provides all year round green card?



## sylvrkk (May 9, 2021)

Hi all.
I am staying in Poland and want to have my UK car in there, however, my insurer only allow for 90 days out of UK.
Does anyone know any insurers that allow for unlimited stay out of the UK? I know of Saga, but they only insure over 50s, and I am under 40, so cannot go with them.

Much appreciated for any help


----------



## yBerr (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi. I started camping in Europe a couple of years ago, and I had insurance on my car.


----------



## yBerr (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi. I started camping in Europe a couple of years ago, and I had insurance on my car. Now I go to Europe not only for camping, but also for work, and with that insurance the car could also, like you, only be outside for 90 days. My dad advised me to read on A guide to European car insurance policies that I could get a specialized European insurance pole. So I did. I researched the topic and got new insurance from them as well. I hope my option helps you and that you don't have insurance for a certain period of time. It's really inconvenient, I personally don't want to think about time and deadlines when I'm traveling.


----------

